# Arkansas?



## lantta87 (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone from Arkansas or know of any support groups near here?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm close by in Louisiana  But nah don't know any sorry.


----------



## lantta87 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm close by in Louisiana  But nah don't know any sorry.


Darn. I'd really love to go to one. Think it would be cool to meet some people on here. What part of Louisiana are you from?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lantta87 said:


> Darn. I'd really love to go to one. Think it would be cool to meet some people on here. What part of Louisiana are you from?


Northern Louisiana .


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

lantta87 said:


> Anyone from Arkansas or know of any support groups near here?


I'm in Arkansas currently


----------

